# Cleaning Slide-out



## hartleygraphics (Apr 18, 2005)

I am taking delivery of an Outback 25RS-S in two weeks and have a question: How do you get up on top to clean the top of the slide outs before closing them? Has anyone found a convenient way to do this? Also, are there any particular issues to watch for when doing the walk-through on my Outback? I requested caulking of the shower surround, and there was an issue with the outside stove where the metal stove lid was stuck up into the compartment and would not close over the stove. Anything else I should be looking for?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hartley,

I just carry a four foot step ladder with me. It is tall enough to allow me access to the tops of the slides, and still be small enough to store easily.

Once up the ladder, I use a squeegy with a long (about 4 foot) handle.

Seems to work great for me.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hartleygraphics (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks. I was hoping for something to hang on the outside, but your answer is pretty much what I figured. Couldn't figure a place to hang one outside without messing up visibility or airflow.



PDX_Doug said:


> Hartley,
> 
> I just carry a four foot step ladder with me. It is tall enough to allow me access to the tops of the slides, and still be small enough to store easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Somebody else said they put their small child on their shoulders with a short broom and say SWEEP! lol







I'm actually gonna try this as I have a good supply of little ones right now









Oh yeah, you could also toss a white vinyl cover over the top of the slide. Then when you leave just pull it and the debris off. Easy.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug,
Where did you get the squeegy that you use?
BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brian,

The squeegy came from Home Depot. You buy the head and handle separately so it's easy to custom build it to your needs.

I made the mistake of getting a 12" wide head piece, which is wider than the side slide. The side would be better with a 6-8" blade.

I'm thinking of doing a mod that would place a 6" blade on one end for the side silde, and about a 15-18" blade on the other end for cleaning the rear slide.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hartleygraphics (Apr 18, 2005)

Jim,

Will this technique work if you just throw the kid up there? Any federal work regulations/OSHA issues to worry about?

I guess throwing the white vinyl would be easier. How do you weight it/keep it in place?



California Jim said:


> Somebody else said they put their small child on their shoulders with a short broom and say SWEEP! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hartleygraphics

In the FAQ there is a great PDI list. Simply print it, review it and take it along. It should be a great help.

Congrats on your new TT









Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

hartleygraphics said:


> Thanks. I was hoping for something to hang on the outside, but your answer is pretty much what I figured. Couldn't figure a place to hang one outside without messing up visibility or airflow.


Campworld sells a 6 or 7 foot folding step ladder that will fit in your bumper, along with your hose, (depending on how much hose you have). Its not real cheap, but is very stable.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The advantage to using the white vinyl instead of the kid is that the vinyl doesn't complain if you leave it up there in a rainstorm or forget to take it down before you leave the campsite. Kids sure do complain a lot, don't they?









Reverie


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Several have used the term "white vinyl". What is that? The same as plastic film (visqueen)??

Bill


----------

